# Malwarebytes question



## frank b

I am using Malwarebytes premium. When I run a scan, it says (example) 10 threats identified - 0 threats successfully quarantined. Never did this before. Is there something that got unchecked in the settings.


----------



## Nevada

I don't think it quarantines everything. Potentially unwanted programs (PUP) don't pose an immediate threat so they can simply be deleted. That's probably what happened.


----------



## frank b

Thanks


----------

